
Show HN: A CLI for generating react components from a set of SVG icons - bmcmahen
https://github.com/bmcmahen/create-react-icons
======
drakmail
Does it better than [https://github.com/smooth-
code/svgr](https://github.com/smooth-code/svgr) ?

